# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  My 90H Moss tank

## zip

*My 90H tank, still waiting for the front scape full growing..* 


Almost done, doesn't have much time taking care of the shrimps,
a meal a day will satisfy them.


Full picture


All C grade female, on mass production to match the plants.



Thank you for viewing!

----------


## Morgan01

lovely! is trimming a real hassle for you?

----------


## Repz

Seeing this tank makes me drool!

I absolutely love the aquascape! and the shrimps are so darn nice! 

I sure hope you are going to enter this in a competition.

----------


## fireblade

I love the Moss!!!!
are those weeping moss or christmas moss?

----------


## blue33

Can tell your tank temperature is pretty low, since you have Hottonia plant and CRS.  :Smile:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Superb scape, an inspiration to all for love moss based scapes.

----------


## Salphur

What a beauty!  :Shocked: 


cheers!

----------


## André Grassi

woww ... His RC are amazing with a wonderful color. Congratulations ... Hope I can be successful with my shrimp as well as you.

Cheers

----------


## louis_last

high quality.

----------


## Webcontroller

Hi zip,

Congratulations very nice moss tank.

Regards.

----------


## Xianghao

hi.. nice scape! Care to share how you create the grassy effect on the ground level? What kind of moss do you use? do you tie on wire mesh or something?

----------


## craftsman

Fantastic!!!  :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## the_r0ck

Now that's very good plant growth. Any issues with the circulation though? Such thick plant growth may cause some problems.

----------


## Jervis

Wonderful!!! What's your lighting power?

----------


## Augustine_81

What a sight!!
Greenary and beautiful.
Pleasing for the eyes!!!
Fantastic stuff!!

----------


## JadeIceGreen

I think alot of us are dying to know more details about your tank so that we can learn from it. Do kindly share it with us!

For example, wattage and lighting type, filter model, substrate, temp, plant types, fert and water change regime.
Thanks in advance!

----------


## EvolutionZ

amazing scape, really show the true beauty of mosses..

----------


## Raven

I dont like it...I love it !!! Beautiful, just beautiful !!

----------


## zip

> lovely! is trimming a real hassle for you?


hi! everyone, sorry for the late reply...business trip keeps me busy.

To:Morgan 
Not at all, mosses don't actually need much trimming, unless for special purpose like joining competition or over growing.


To:Repz
Thanks for the compliment, I am still a beginner..can't go for competition.

To:fireblade
Most of them are flame and Taiwan moss and some of others.

To:blue33
I keep it 24 degrees Centigrade.

To:JadeIceGreen
Thank you for your nice words. I'm still a fresh learner.

To:Salphur
Thanks, I believe your tank is nice,too.

To:André Grassi
Thanks, by the way, what does RC stands for? I don't use English often here in Taiwan for Aquatic terms..... :Crying: 

To:louis_last
Not really high, common things to use. thank you for veiwing.

To:Webcontroller
Thanks a lot for visiting my post.

To: Xianghao
The plants from the front scape are grown in soil, others are tied to wire mesh and also woods.

To: craftsman
Thank you!

To:the_r0ck
thick plant growth may cause some problems>So far, no much problems.
Thank you for your concern.

To:Jervis
903 series(32W*3)

To:Augustine_81
Thank you for your praising.

To:JadeIceGreen
I have some spec. about my tank below for your info.

To:EvolutionZ
Glad that you like it.

To:Raven
Thank you so much.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Information about my tank:

Size of Tank﹕(90*45*45)cm
Soil used: ADA Amozonia black soil (9L*3)

Aquascaping
driftwood and light brown rocks
Plants and Mosses:
1)Taiwan moss
2)Flame moss
3)Rose moss
4)Butterfly moss
5)String moss
6)Jade and pearl moss
7)Phoenix moss
 :Cool: Coral moss
9)Ranunculus papulentus
10)Anubia bateri nana
11)Utricularia bifida L
12)Bolbitis heudelotii 

Filter
Eheim 2217*2 (substrat 10L)
Jaqno Prefilter*2

Chillier and Water Temp.
Arctica Titanium 1/10 hp
maintain at 24°C

Water change
1/4 of total every week

Lighting that I use :Sad: ADA903series)>32W*3
8 hours a day with Co2 simultaneously

Dosing:
ADA Green Brighty Special (Light) 8ml per day
ADA Brighty (K) 5ml per day
ADA Green Brighty (Step 3) 8ml per day 
 :Opps:  :Opps:  :Opps:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

My gawd, what a perfect spec setup!
And look at all the types of moss in the tank, its moss heaven!

----------


## reborn4ever

Nice setup.... :Well done:

----------


## rainman

That is one beautiful scape! love how your mosses are growing.. thanks for sharing!

----------


## vwsj84

wow... your moss tank is absolutely beautiful.  :Surprised:  :Well done:  :Surprised:

----------


## zip

once again, thank you all for viewing!

----------


## Abaddon

This is absolutely stunning. You have greatly inspired me, good man  :Smile:

----------


## Loopy

I give you a standing ovation. *clap clap clap*

----------


## beetroot

ooooo.... wow.... so nice! love it!

what moss do you use for foreground that creates a lawn effect?

----------


## zip

> ooooo.... wow.... so nice! love it!
> 
> what moss do you use for foreground that creates a lawn effect?


Thank you guys for all the good words on my scape,
the foreground lawn is called Utricularia sp.
It's one of my favorite front lawn. :Smile:

----------


## skyluck2001

What a beautiful tank! 

Are all your mosses available in Taiwan LFS? I would love to get my hands on some when I visit your island. Any recommended LFS shops/streets in Taipei (I assume you're from Taipei)?

----------


## zip

> What a beautiful tank! 
> 
> Are all your mosses available in Taiwan LFS? I would love to get my hands on some when I visit your island. Any recommended LFS shops/streets in Taipei (I assume you're from Taipei)?


Oh, yes, there a row of LFS shops in Taipei, (Minquan East Road)
I feel the prices are a little higher.

Better if you can get to Taizhong,a row of LFS shops on Bei Tun Road. The prices there is much lower.

A row of shops is about 20 to 30 units.

I am in Chupei, Hsinzhu. There is a High Speed Railway Station available.

Need my help just mail me!

Regards,
zip

----------


## Fizgig777

The aquascape is very nice and natural looking. The shrimp are cute :-)

----------


## skyluck2001

Thanks Bro for the information. Wish you and all forummers a prosperous Chinese New Year aka Spring Festival.




> Oh, yes, there a row of LFS shops in Taipei, (Minquan East Road)
> I feel the prices are a little higher.
> 
> Better if you can get to Taizhong,a row of LFS shops on Bei Tun Road. The prices there is much lower.
> 
> A row of shops is about 20 to 30 units.
> 
> I am in Chupei, Hsinzhu. There is a High Speed Railway Station available.
> 
> ...

----------


## LeaderOfTeamSad

one of the best moss tanks i have seen
Utricularia foreground made it look very hawt and soothing
but its hard to get my hands on those :<
do update with new development!

----------

